# IP-Adresse von Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter WLAN



## Progger_0815 (25. Jan 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Spiel in java zu programmieren das sich über das Netzwerk spielen lässt. Ein "Server" erstellt ein Spiel und der "Client" kann sich dann mit der IP-Adresse verbinden. 
Das Problem ist nun, dass ich 2 IPv4 Adressen habe. Einmal die Ethernet Adapter Host-Only Network und meine Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter WLAN Adresse. Durch den Befehl "System.out.println(InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostAddress());" gibt er die Host-Only Network IP-Adresse aus. Um den Client mit dem Server jedoch zu verbinden benötige ich die Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter WLAN Adresse.
Gibt es dafür einen anderen Befehl oder wie bekomm ich nur die "richtige" IP-Adresse heraus.

Besten Dank im Voraus

Progger_0815


----------



## LimDul (25. Jan 2021)

Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich das Problem, wenn du ein typisches Heimnetz hat mit Fritzbox oder so, dass die Verbindung dann über das Internet nicht so einfach möglich ist.

Ansonsten geht das über https://docs.oracle.com/en/java/jav.../NetworkInterface.html#getNetworkInterfaces()  - darüber kannst du die verfügbaren Netzwerk-Interfaces anzeigen lassen und nach deinen Kriterien das richtige auswählen.


----------

